# Shocking turn of events with a person falling for a Cam Girl or so they think.



## bbmanlupus (Jan 2, 2013)

So about ten or so months ago now, i told a cam girl out of nowhere the words i love you after denying the existence of love for many months and since then she's been appearing in my dreams 
and i haven't been able to stop thinking about her. So with all this said, i'm not even sure if it was love i felt or that i felt like i could say it to someone while feeling it could actually be true.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Not sure if serious but.

Cam girls please costumers, like escorts do, whilest so, they are not showing their true colors. They just play your wants and desires ofcourse. It's all pretend.

Whatever you are willing to do for her be cautious.


----------

